# gaming pc für 700-800€



## pringles (28. Juli 2011)

*gaming pc für 700-800€*

Nachdem ich unwissend wie ich bin nen fertig pc gekauft habe und der in 3 monaten 4 mal ausfiel (wie ist das eigl. möglich??) läuft jetzt der umtausch und von dem geld wollt ich mir jetzt einen pc selbst zusammenstellen. das budget läuft bei ca 700-800€ weniger ist mir lieber dann passt auch bald nen neuer monitor. betriebssystem habe ich schon, das wird also nicht mehr mit eingerechnet. Spielen wollte ich bf3, fallout, dirt, crysis, gta und vielleicht metro 2033 und the witcher 2(alles mit so hohen einstellungen wie möglich9. Z.Z. habe ich nen 19 zöller mit 1024x 768  der wird im laufe des jahres durch ein full hd display in 24/27 zoll ergänzt. ich wollte jetzt mal fragen ob es möglich ist auf dem großen monitor zu zocken und auf dem kleineren sachen wie facebook oder ähnliches zu benutzen? Bei der zusammenstellung bin ich nach studierung des forums zu so einer zusammenstellung gekommen Wunschliste vom 28.07.2011, 09:00 | Geizhals.at EU wenn da irgwas drinne ist was absoluter müll ist dann sagt es bitte weil ich hab nur soviel ahnung wie ich mir anlesen konnte. ach ja ne ssd brauche ich nicht weil mir der geschwindigkeitsvorteil noch nicht das geld wert ist, das investier ich lieber in nen moni.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Also dei Wunschliste kann man so übernehmen, wenn der Full-HD Monitor tatsächlich kommt!
Du kannst auch auf dem Großen Monitor Zocken und den kleinen wie du es beschreiben hast weiterverwenden!
P.S.: Absätze helfen!


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Hi,

2 Monitore anzuschließen ist kein Problem, mit der AMD Karte gehen sogar noch Mehr Bildschirme 

Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr sehr gut aus 

SATA 3 ist übrigens bei HDD's sinnfrei, denn es wird gerade mal SATA1-Speed genutzt. SATA3 ist nur für schnelle SSD's relevant. Ist also nur ein Marketing-Trick. Da könnte man eine etwas günstigere Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at EU nehmen.


----------



## pringles (28. Juli 2011)

Das der SATA3 Anschluss augenwischerei ist war mir klar ich bin halt nur ben Kleiner WD Fanboy  und ja das full hd Display kommt bestimmt


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Für WD-Fanboys ist die Zusammenstellung perfekt


----------



## Micha77 (28. Juli 2011)

Super Zusammenstellung!


----------



## pringles (28. Juli 2011)

Erst Zusammenstellung und soviel Lob? Man bin ich gut


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Du hast dich ja auch, im Gegensatz zu vielen, vorher informiert!


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



Softy schrieb:


> Für WD-Fanboys ist die Zusammenstellung perfekt


 Samsung-Fanboy


----------



## pringles (28. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt noch mal eine Frage, wenn ich zu Weihnachten ne SSD bekommen würde dann gäbe das keine Probleme mit dem MB oder?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Nein natürlich nicht 

Am besten diese: Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB) (~90-165€)


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht
> 
> Am besten diese: Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB) (~90-165€)


 
Diese werde ich mir demnächst auch zulegen, NUR diese, keine andere!


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich hab die seit ein paar Tagen. Ein Traum


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich hab die seit ein paar Tagen. Ein Traum


 Was nicht heißen soll, dass alle anderen SSDs kein ähnliches/gleiches Gefühl bieten


----------



## pringles (28. Juli 2011)

Das wird bei mir dann aber eher auf dem Wunschzettel für Weihnachten stehen und bis dahin kann sich einiges tun, ich werde mich dann beizeiten noch informieren


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Wir sind immer für dich da


----------



## pringles (29. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch schön 
Und wenn cyberport mal aufhören würde zu meckern es müssten wiederholt oder hauptkomponenten kaputt gewesen sein (2Graka,1Fp, 1Mb mit RAM ausgetauscht ) da Frage ich mich echt ob die mich ärgern wollen oder einfach Deppen sind?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Wer ist kaputt?


----------



## pringles (29. Juli 2011)

Der fertig pc den ich mir von Cyberport geholt habe (siehe 1.post) da schreibt man höflich ne Seite voll warum der umgetauscht werden soll und die setzen stumpf ne neue graka ein und schicken ihn zurück


----------



## pringles (29. Juli 2011)

pringles schrieb:
			
		

> Der fertig pc den ich mir von Cyberport geholt habe (siehe 1.post) da schreibt man höflich ne Seite voll warum der umgetauscht werden soll und die setzen stumpf ne neue graka ein und schicken ihn zurück



Edit: ja inzwischen weiß ich das fertig PCs Murks sind


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Achso... Supportmenschen sind des Öfteren blöd, das ist leider so 

Edit heißt übrigens, dass du einen Beitrag editiert hast (= bearbeiten), nicht, dass du zwei hintereinander machst


----------



## pringles (29. Juli 2011)

Versuch mit dem iPod nachzubearbeiten: fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



pringles schrieb:


> Versuch mit dem iPod nachzubearbeiten: fehlgeschlagen



Apple halt


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ist wie mit dem €-Zeichen, das kann Apple auch nicht


----------



## Xibit1990 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Sehr gute zusammenstellung würde so kaufen


----------



## pringles (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Guten Morgen liebe pcghxler,
durch einige Umbauten in meinem zimmer haben sich meine anforderungen etwas geändert, der neue Pc sollte jetzt kompakter sein und trotzdem leise. Ich hatte mir etwas in der Richtung vorgestellt PC(neu). 
Dazu habe ich mehrere Fragen. Ich habe jetzt schon gelesen das das Gehäuse ein bisschen Lauter ist, der Lüfter an sich und wenn er runtergeregelt wird soll durch das Mesh und den Luftfilter ein Rauschen entstehen. kann jemand mir sagen wie ich das einzuordnen habe? Ein Silentfreak bin ich (noch) nicht, aber eine geringe Lautstärke ist mir wichtig (beim schreiben/surfen will ich meine ruhe!). 
Außerdem soll das System bei diesem Gehäuse super gekühlt werden, nur die Graka scheint etwas wärmer zu werden, wenn ich das Netzteil umdrehe (so das es Luft aus dem Innenraum saugt) würde die Graka Kühler werden, aber ich hätte angst, dass das Netzteil dan Lauter wird, was ja nicht grade im Sinne des Erfinders wäre.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Dein Link funktioniert nicht, da muss das 2. http:// weg 

Du kannst ja den 180mm Lüfter am Board anschließen, und die 120mm Lüfter austauschen, dann sollte es schon angenehm leise sein.

Das Netzteil saugt kaum Luft weg. Imo ist es egal, wie rum Du es einbaust.


----------



## pringles (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Danke, ich war nur besorgt, weil ich in einem test gelesen haben das der Lüfter (wegen dem Mesh) ganz schön Rauschen soll

Edit: Das Gehäuse hat keinen 120mm Lüfter


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Hinten kann ein 120mm Lüfter verbaut werden, das würde ich Dir auch empfehlen 

Das Gehäuse selbst kenne ich nicht, aber vom Midgard kenne ich dass, das das Mesh-Gitter vorne ganz schön zum Rauschen neigt.


----------



## pringles (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Auch bei geringen Drehzahlen? Dann müsst ich mich ja wieder nach nem neuen Gehäuse umsehen . Mit dem hecklüfter ist klar.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Beim Midgard ist es so, dass ein 120mm Lüfter mit niedrigen Drehzahlen (für mich) störende Turbulenzen erzeugt, ein 140mm Lüfter dagegen nicht. Wie das beim Silverstone ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## pringles (31. August 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen . ansonsten finde ich ( vielleicht mit der Hilfe des Forums  ) eine lösung. 
Dank an dich


----------



## pringles (4. September 2011)

Da trotz Anwaltsschreiben Noch keine Reaktion von cyberport kam und ich ja immer weiter nach nem passendem Gehäuse Suche bin ich diesmal auch das Core 1000 gestoßen, welches mir optisch gut gefällt, allerdings ist ein 120 vorne, ein 120 in der Seite und nur ein 92er im Heck möglich, ich wollt nur mal fragen ob es bei der Belüftung deshalb Probleme geben könnte in Richtung Lautstärke und Temperatur?
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für so'n par antworten.

Edit: der Preis ist natürlich auch was feines ;D


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Müsste auch noch irgendwie in Ordnung gehen. Gerade der 92er muss natürlich etwas schneller drehen, aber es wird nicht zur Turbine. Würde dir allerdings dann doch etwas stärkere Lüfter empfehlen, mit 1000-1200rpm (12cm) bzw. 1200-1500rpm (92cm), als wir üblicherweise verbasteln. Dann bekommst du immernoch einen guten Luftstrom hin (Seitenlüfter einblasend einbauen!).


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich finde alles unter 120mm nicht mehr zeitgemäß, und von Seitenlüftern halte ich auch nichts


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde alles unter 120mm nicht mehr zeitgemäß, und von Seitenlüftern halte ich auch nichts


 1) Natürlich ists nicht Zeitgemäß, aber besser als nichts.
2) Die sind nachgewiesen gut für Grafikkarten  PCGH Lesen


----------



## pringles (4. September 2011)

Es war nur ne Idee, allerdings sollte der pc ziemlich leise sein, also wird's nen anderes Gehäuse, solange diese dumpfbacken von kundenservice nicht endlich umtauschen habe ich genug Zeit zum überlegen


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich mag ja die Big Tower


----------



## pringles (4. September 2011)

Der pc soll unter 40cm Höhe bleiben, nen Big tower ist normalerweise ein kleines bisschen größer (und sieht dann ziemlich doof auf meinem Schreibtisch aus )


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Meine PCs können garnicht groß genug sein 

Schaust du dich selbst nach Gehäusen um? Guck mal hier: 

[FONT=&quot]Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool[/FONT]


----------



## pringles (5. September 2011)

Ich guck selbst und lian Li hatte ich schon das v354b gesehen nur da ist der Preis hart an der Grenze und bunte Lüfter sind nur ab und zu mein Ding (kann man die lian Li Lampen ausschalten? Es reicht wenn am Lüfter nen Knopf ist, so oft würd ich das Net wechseln)


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ob die abschaltbar sind weiß ich nicht. Wenn es nicht da steht, sind sie es nicht, einfach mal die Lian Li Seite durchgucken.


----------



## pringles (28. September 2011)

N'Abend alle zusammen, 
Ich hab mir in den letzten Wochen immer mehr Gedanken gemacht über vor- und Nachteile von mini-itx (sry das es jetzt die dritte Änderung ist, aber die serviceleutchen die mir einfach nur Geld überweisen sollen, lassen mir zu viel zeit zum nachdenken ) und bin jetzt doch dazu gekommen, das mir das Format reichen würde, deshalb habe ich einmal was zusammengestellt http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-185562 und dazu ein par Anmerkungen:
 am liebsten hätte ich die Phantom als Karte, da sie auch unter last eine ertragbare Geräuschkulisse hat. 
Als Gehäuse da SG05, da weiß ich aber nicht genau ob die Karte passt (die ist ja nochmal nen halben Zentimeter dicker als Standard dualslot ) ansonsten würd ich aufs q11 oder die andere graka zurückgreifen (ich habe aber gelesen das sie bei einer 1980 Auflösung nicht runtertaktet und deshalb auch im Idle laut ist (meint ihr, dass das inzwischen mit nem Treiber behoben wurde?)
Ansonsten nur ob das Laufwerk geht (muss Eigentlich nur abspielen und vielleicht 1mal im Jahr was brennen)
Außerdem habe ich in einem Test gelesen, das man für ein slimline Laufwerk noch einen Adapter braucht (glaube für Strom, das Nt beim SG05 hat 3 normale SATA Strom Anschlüsse. 
Beim Board würd ich dem zotac den vortritt geben, da es (in D.) nur unwesentlich mehr kostet als das asrock und über w-LAN verfügt. Auf SATA 6gb/s kann ich verzichten, da zwar einige SSDs jetzt und auch in naher Zukunft davon profitieren, ich allerdings wohl kaum einen Unterschied merken würde.

Edit: sry wenn's leicht unübersichtlich ist, aufm iPod hab ich nicht ganz den Überblick


----------



## huntertech (28. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Mini-ITX? Dann bin ich hier wohl raus, garnicht mein Gebiet. Aber soviel schon mal: Was passt und was nicht musst du um sicher zu gehen selbst recherchieren. Google spuckt Tests und Erfahrungsberichte aus, da musst du durch.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Wie wäre es mit einem Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX | Geizhals.at Deutschland Etwas größer, aber da bist Du nicht so eingeschränkt mit der maximalen Grafikkartenlänge.


----------



## pringles (28. September 2011)

Das hatte ich auch in der auswahl, ist mir aber nicht so lieb wie die anderen (mal sehen ob ich mir das schön sehen kann ) mit dem passen hab ich eigentlich alles testartige was ich halbwegs verstehe durch, da hab ich keine klaren ansagen gefunden, außer das anscheinend auch 24 cm Grafikkarte reingepresst werden können, ich wollte nur wissen ob hier einer sitzt, der es Schaft anhand der Fläche die noch neben den slotblechlöchern sitzt mir zu sagen ob das passt . Ansonsten würd ich mich an Silverstone wenden, um zu fragen ob das passt, glaubt ihr die werden mir antworten ?


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Klar wirst Du eine Antwort von Silverstone bekommen, wenn Du den Support anschreibst 

Für ein Gamingsystem würde ich aber dennoch ein Gehäuse mit 2 Gehäuselüftern empfehlen, einer ist bei so engen Platzverhältnissen imo etwas wenig, bzs. müsste der dann recht schnell drehen, was die Lautstärke erhöht.


----------



## pringles (28. September 2011)

Mit den Lüftern hab ich schon ne Idee wie ich das so'n bissel umgestalte, da ist dann nur die Frage ob Herbst oder winterfesten, aber bis dahin wird das schon gehen . War nur die Frage ob die da wirklich rummessen oder einfach sagen dafür sind wir nicht zuständig (servicewüsste Deutschland, dank Finanzkrise größer als je zuvor)
Ich hab dann nur noch die Frage ob zotac von der Qualität passt oder lieber ein asrock da sein sollte.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Du kannst auch mal hier fragen: Support-Forum von Caseking

Die müssen nur den Praktikanten ins Lager schicken, der nachschaut, ob es funktioniert


----------



## pringles (28. September 2011)

Danke Softy, mal sehen wer morgen geärgert wird ;D noch mal zur Frage ob ich zotac kaufen kann, ich hab gutes und schlechtes gefunden, allerdings habe ich vorher nichts gehört, wollt nur eine unverbindliche Auskunft von nem Fachmann


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich weiß nur, dass Zotac immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten gibt (ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auf alle Modelle zutrifft. Außerdem musst Du glaub ich die Graka online nach dem Kauf registrieren, damit Du die Garantie später mal in Anspruch nehmen kannst)


----------



## pringles (28. September 2011)

Naja wird passen, danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## pringles (5. Oktober 2011)

Laut caseking passt die Phantom :freu: 
Allerdings hab ich jetzt doch auch noch andere Probleme  :
-das Board von zotac hat leider nicht genug Lüfter anschlüsse  deswegen wollte ich jetzt das asrock Board nehmen
-ich brauche sowohl w-LAN als auch tv, letzteres wird ein DVB-t Stick übernehmen, habt ihr Tipps? W-LAN ist die Frage ob ein Stick oder der Aufpreis von 25€ beim Board besser ist
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-185562
Danke wenn ihr ein paar Tipps habt
MfG


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Du könntest die 2 Lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel ans Board anschließen : Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## pringles (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsche Fakten im Kopf hab hat das zotac 2 4 Pin pwm Anschlüsse, 3pin Adapter passt da nicht ganz  (wenn ich mich irre :duckundweg: ) außerdem braucht man angeblich ein Adapter um slimline anzuschließen, weißt du welchen?


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ups.  Dann bräuchtest Du aber auch 4-pin-PWM-Gehäuselüfter. Welche willst Du denn da nehmen?


----------



## pringles (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte ein der asrock boards nehmen die in der Wunschliste sind und den Lüfter erhalten (laut Tests ist der ganz ordentlich) da war nur die Frage ob es sich lohnt 25€ für internes w-LAN auszugeben oder lieber ein Stick dafür zu nehmen

Edit: kannst du auch die anderen Fragen (dvbtstick, slimlinelaufwerkadapter)


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Achso. Iwie stand ich grad auf der Leitung. 

Ich würde das günstigere Board und einen Stick nehmen. Dann bist Du flexibler, und kannst den Stick mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel dahin legen, wo er nicht stört bzw. der Emfpang am besten ist. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.

Dass ein Adapter für Slimeline-Laufwerke notwendig wäre, ist mir nichts bekannt. Von TV-Sticks habe ich leider Null Ahnung  '


----------



## huntertech (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich hab Ahnung von DVB-S(2) Karten, wenn es jemand braucht


----------



## pringles (5. Oktober 2011)

Wisst ihr vielleicht jemanden der sich mit solchen Sticks auskennt? Ansonaten trotzdem danke


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Du kannst ja hier mal nen Thread aufmachen:  Eingabegeräte und Peripherie 

Aber huntertech haut bestimmt gleich ein paar Empfehlungen raus


----------



## huntertech (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Nee, ich kann USB-Speichersticks, Mäuse, Tastaturen, ein bisschen Kopfhörer & Headsets, Boxen, Mikrofone, Mauspads, Gehäuse, allgemeine Hardware, Lan-Karten, Soundkarten und DVB-C2-Karten, aber dann muss auch gut sein


----------



## pringles (10. Oktober 2011)

So, da ich hier immer wieder durchs Forum streiche haben sich doch noch ein paar fragen gesammelt:
Die kontroverse i5 2400/Xeon E3-1230 ist da, manche sagen ht bringt was, andere sagen das wenn der i5 nichts mehr reißt der Xeon auch am Ende sei (gleiche Architektur). 
Eigentlich gefällt mir das sg06 mehr als das sg05, allerdings wird bei ersterem die Luft durch Schlitze an der Seite angesogen (geschlossene front) da hab ich Angst, das die Komponenten überhitzen, da nicht genügend Luft kommt. 
Wenn noch jemand einen guten DVB-t/w-lanstick kennt könnte er mir ihn doch bitte mitteilen, da ich in anderen teilen des Forums bis jetzt leider keine richtige Antwort bekam 

Edit: bevor ich's vergesse: in der pcgh steht das die 560 Phantom keine vramkühler besitzt, ist das schlimm?


----------



## huntertech (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

1) HT bringt dir in Spielen fast nichts, in Anwendungen wie Videorendering dagegen meist schon etwas, so rund 10-25% sind manchmal drin.
2) Es kommt schon Luft durch, ein Gehäuse sollte nur auch genug Gehäuselüfter haben. Nur durch die Seite rein bringt nicht viel, dann müsste die GraKa ja eine laute DHE sein und die CPU überhitzt so oder so.
3) Was ist denn DVB-W?  Kenne keine TV-Sticks, nur eben DVB-S2-Karten 
4) Wenn du es mit dem Übertakten nicht übertreibst eigentlich nicht. Dennoch solltest du auch die Asus-Designs in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## pringles (10. Oktober 2011)

DVB-tsticks und w-LANsticks meinte ich 
Beim Gehäuse passt bis auf ein paar andere nur diese (die Phantom ist von denen die leiseste)
Beim Gehäuse ist die Frage ob das Silverstone sg05 oder sg06 zum Einsatz kommt, das sg06 gefällt mir mehr, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob da die Lüftung reicht.

Edit: bin grad zu blöd um nen anständigen Vergleich zu finden, kann mir wer sagen ob bf3 von ht profitiert?


----------



## huntertech (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Schon, aber nicht genug um etwas davon zu haben


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Hier gibt es BF3-Benchmarks: Battlefield 3 Beta Performance Test > CPU Scaling and Performance - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## huntertech (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



Softy schrieb:


> Hier gibt es BF3-Benchmarks: Battlefield 3 Beta Performance Test > CPU Scaling and Performance - TechSpot Reviews


 Sei damit vorsichtig, das Finalgame wird besser optimiert sein und trotzdem rgafisch anfordernder.


----------



## Gazelle (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Hey Hunter ist wieder am Start 
Ja aber es wird nicht unmenschlich anfordernder sein!


----------



## pringles (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt sitzen 3 Leute in meinem Thread :freu:  und wenn einer mir sagen könnte ob das mit den einsaugöffnungen beim sg06 reicht wär ich auch happy


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Was für ein Ding?


----------



## Gazelle (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Er meint wohl beim Silverstone Suga SG06 ob die eingebauten Lüfter genügend Luft ins Gehäuse bringen können


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Du meinst, ob ein Gehäuselüfter ausreicht? Besser wären 2, aber wenn Du nicht übertaktest, reicht einer schon aus.


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2011)

Ob die lüftungsöffnungen beim Silverstone sg06 ausreichen um ein System mit gtx 560 und i5/E3 zu kühlen, oder ob ich lieber ein sg05 nehmen sollte
Edit: und alle sind schneller  es ist halt nur das der Lüfter die luft durch Schlitze auf dem ersten cm des Gehäuses ziehen muss, da die Front clean ist, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob das reicht (ich habe noch vor hinten was hinzuhauen, dazu muss ich das Gehäuse aber haben um zu wissen was passt


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Die Luft kommt überall hin ob durch 1cm oder 5 Meter


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*



pringles schrieb:


> Ob die lüftungsöffnungen beim Silverstone sg06 ausreichen um ein System mit gtx 560 und i5/E3 zu kühlen, oder ob ich lieber ein sg05 nehmen sollte
> Edit: und alle sind schneller  es ist halt nur das der Lüfter die luft durch Schlitze auf dem ersten cm des Gehäuses ziehen muss, da die Front clean ist, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob das reicht (ich habe noch vor hinten was hinzuhauen, dazu muss ich das Gehäuse aber haben um zu wissen was passt


 
Das ist egal, wenn der Kanal kleiner wird, beschleunigt sich der Luftstrom. Der Lüfter kann sounsoviel Luft befördern und das schafft er auch, egal ob er freie Fahrt hat oder die Luft durch Schlitze ziehen muss.


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke aumen:
Gute Nacht


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Das d immer klein Schreiben 
boa gut das ich heute Nachmittag bestellt habe, die HDD ist mittlerweile 7 € teurer die CPU ganze 10 €, der Kühler 6 €, das Case 15 €!!!!, leck mich doch


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

einfach rechts die Smileys benutzen, dafür sind sie da.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Naja manchmal ist das einfache zu schwierig


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin ohne pc und nur mit nem iPod on (blöde rechtschreibverbesserung ) 
Ich hab Im März nen pc gekauft (fertig ) und hatte nur einmal mehr als 2 Wochen einen funktionierenden pc (der pc wurde sogar mit kaputter graka geliefert  ) cyberport hat echt nen miesen Service (per Telefon haben die gesagt ich Krieg mein Geld und dann kam doch nur ein reparierter (und nicht funktionierender) pc wieder  
Meine Eltern haben zum ersten mal einen Anwalt engagiert


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Dass die shops aber auch immer so nen Shice drehen müssen


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Hauptsache sie versuchen so lange den kunden zu nerven bis er freiwillig aufgibt, frei nach dem Motto man kanns ja mal probieren


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache sie versuchen so lange den kunden zu nerven bis er freiwillig aufgibt, frei nach dem Motto man kanns ja mal probieren



Die haben Frist bis Freitag und dann kommt ein Mahnverfahren.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich würd ihnen nicht mal bis Freitag Zeit geben


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2011)

Man versucht es ja immer im guten 
Jetzt aber genug offtopic, auch wenn ich noch Seitenweise über die lästern wollen würde


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Naja ich mein ja nur, Leute, die länger Zeit haben können sich auch hübschere Geschichten ausdenken


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich glaube, eine gesetzliche Mindestfrist musst du aber einhalten. Aber wie gesagt, warten wir mal ab, bis er seine Sachen hat, dann sind wir wieder dran


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2011)

Laut BGB muss es eine angemessene Frist sein (es ist ca. Monat her seit wir bei der Anwältin waren, das ist die 2. Frist, danach wird der Fall halt vor Gericht verhandelt ) außerdem reicht eine Woche um Geld zu überweisen


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich hoffe für dich dass es hinhaut, Geld eintreiben ist ätzend


----------



## pringles (16. Oktober 2011)

Zumindest schreiben sie das Geld überwiesen wird, welche Summe (portokostenerstattung...) leider nein. 
jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage, nämlich was für eine graka das ist http://geizhals.at/deutschland/690301 ich dachte ja das wär ne Phantom nur halt von palit statt gainward, hat auch gleiche Anzahl an heatpipes, aber ist 2 statt 2,5 Slots dick und ist beleuchtet (find ich toll ) was meint ihr was das ist?

Edit: ich weiß das ist ne graka, aber was glaubt ihr inwieweit die der Phantom gleicht


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

So was in der art es ist ist nämlich die gleiche Firma.
Hier eine News:Palit mit limitierter Geforce GTX 560 Ti im Eigendesign - grafikkarte, palit, geforce, nvidia

Ich finde die Phantom schöner.


----------



## pringles (16. Oktober 2011)

Das es die gleiche Firma ist wusste ich   es ist für mich ob das einfach ein Phantom ohne Schutzblech oben drauf oder ein komplett eigener kühler (ist für mich wegen der Lautstärke interessant)


----------



## huntertech (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Warum ihr alle nach den exotischten Designs suchen müsst  Die Asus HD 6950 ist sehr leise, die Asus GTX 560 Ti etwas lauter (zumindest zu Testzeitpunkt der PCGH).


----------



## pringles (16. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn du mir zeigst wie man, ohne per flex o.ä. Das Gehäuse zu verändern, eine der Karten in ein sg05 stopfen kann, nur zu 

Edit: nicht traurig sein Hunter


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Würde diese reinpassen:Point of View GeForce GTX 560 Ti TGT Charged Edition Single Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (TGT-560-A1-C-S) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## pringles (16. Oktober 2011)

Hey geiler support hier , die passt, aber  meine graka stand eigentlich fest (560 ti Phantom) aber die palit gefiehl mir wegen dem bling bling besser, es war halt nur die Frage ob die mit der Phantom baugleich ist, da ich auch eine sehr leise Karte suchte (was die Phantom ja ist).


----------



## huntertech (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich kenne die Palit nicht...


----------



## pringles (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie die Zeit vergeht... und immer noch kein Geld   
Aber mir ist noch eine Grafikkarte aufgefallen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/686513 würde passen, aber die Ultra Charged Version mit 40 MHz mehr Takt hat im pcgh Test mal eben 235 Watt geschluckt   da ich gedenke mindestens so weit zu gehen (ich schätze ich werde je nach temps auch noch weiter gehen). Da ich sie in ein Silverstone sg05 tun werde, kommt bei mir die Frage auf, ob das mitgelieferte 450 Watt Netzteil ausreicht, sonst würde ich bei der 560 bleiben, die ich rausgesucht hatte.


----------



## huntertech (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

40MHz mehr sind nicht spürbar, kaum messbar. Solche Versionen kann man getrost ignorieren. Was mir aber auffällt: Wir haben ja bestimmt dazu geraten, die GTX 560 TI/HD 6950 anstatt einer GTX 570 zu nehmen, da du den Leistungsunterschied nicht spürst, aber deutlich günstiger wegkommst. Und jetzt schreibst du, dass du immernoch kein Geld hast, aber weiterhin die 570 willst... wo ist der Sinn?


----------



## pringles (29. Oktober 2011)

Es ist die Fortführung einer ziemlich langen Geschichte, ließ dich auch ein paar posts vor dem letztem (ich stehe kurz vor  einem zivilrechtlichen prozess mit der Firma cyberport, da sie mir Murks verkauft haben, aber meinen Anspruch zum Rücktritt vom Kaufsvertrag nicht annehmen) . Ich will mir keine werksübertaktete kaufen, nur für die stand ein Verbrauchswert in der pcgh (max. 234 watt) ich wollt nur wissen ob das Netzteil reicht, welches im Silverstone sg05 drinne ist, da ich nicht genau weiß wie viel sicherheitspuffer ich lassen sollte, nicht das ich die Karte einbaue und in 2 Jahren fliegt mir alles um Ohren. 
Ich weiß das die von dir genannten Karten ein besseres p/l Verhältnis haben, aber einmal habe ich nebenher noch einen 2. Monitor für Temperatur, FB... und Leistung kann man nicht genug haben, besonders wenn bf3 ordentlich rocken soll


----------



## huntertech (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich weiß, es verleitet doch stark sowas zu glauben, aber du kannst ruhig 50 Monitore haben, maximal 20% mehr Leistung sind und bleiben nunmal 20%. Wenn die 560 Ti bei 10 FPS gurkt, gurkt die 570 bei 12 FPS. Wenn die 560 Ti 20 FPS hat, hat die 570 24 FPS. Und wenn die 560 Ti 30 FPS hat, dann hat die 570 36 FPS.

Was bedeutet: Du gibst sehr viel Geld für kaum spürbare FPS aus, auch wenn du 2 Monitore hast  Aber mal zurück zu deiner Frage:

Die kann dir so keiner beantworten, da die wichtige Zahl die kombinierte Leistung der 12V-Schienen ist. Die steht bei einem NT in Form einer Tabelle drauf (wie hier). Wenn du die Tabelle vom Sugo-NT findest, können wir dir helfen


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Diese Netzteil dürfte es sein: SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- ST45SF Liefert also bis 432 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene.


----------



## huntertech (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Wenn es das ist, müsste es noch so eben reichen. Je nachdem, wie viel du belastest. Furmark+Core Damage würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt machen, aber Spielen dürfte damit möglich sein. Übertakten... würde ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## pringles (29. Oktober 2011)

Dann bleib ich bei der 560ti und hoffe das die Leute von cyberport mal nen bisschen hinne machen.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Für die GTX560Ti reicht das Netzteil locker aus.


----------



## huntertech (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ja, würde ich auch sagen, die 560Ti ist besser!


----------



## pringles (31. Oktober 2011)

Da die Festplattenpreise z.Z. echt extrem sind, wird der Wunsch nach einer SSD stärker, aber ich weiß nicht wie viel Platz ich ungefähr brauche. Ich habe weder eine riesige Musik oder Foto Sammlung, es werden wahrscheinlich für meine paar Fotos und die paar Lieder vielleicht 5gb sein, ich denke mit iTunes und dem anderen iPod Gedöns sind es 10gb. 
Also 10gb+win7+spiele 
Ich weiß aber nicht wieviel Platz Windows braucht und bei spielen hab ich auch kein Plan. Es werden wahrscheinlich 3 NfS Titel sein (Underground, undercover und Hot pursuit), dazu Batman arkham City, the witcher2, Fallout 3(und/oder New Vegas), vielleicht bf3 (mal sehen inwieweit ich Origin mag ), tf2, dazu noch bf2 und in Zukunft bestimmt auch noch 3-4 andere Titel.

Edit: wenn ihr mir noch helfen wollt könnt ihr mir ja verraten wieviel auf euren Fp rumgammelt und so ungefähr was wie viel braucht


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Windows braucht etwa 20-25GB Platz. BF3 braucht knapp 16GB, ebenso Der Hexer 2.


----------



## huntertech (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Softy's Werte kann ich soweit bestätigen. Spiele würde ich aber nicht auf die SSD packen, schon garnicht Online-Titel wie BF3. Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen (habe BF3), dass du selbst mit einer HDD (wenn überhaupt) nur einige Sekunden nach Spielstart die Map geladen hast und mit Waffe auf dem Feld stehst, eine SSD finde ich da nicht so wirklich sinnvoll. Spiele nur, wenn du viel zu viel Ladezeit hast (z.B. HL2 mit Cinematic-Mod) und dich das stört. Aber Achtung: Nicht jedes Spiel profitiert von einer SSD, manche Spiele sind beim Laden von der CPU abhängig (Anno 1404, ...)

Zu den FPS: Für ein Strategiespiel wie SC2 sind 20 FPS ok. Man merkt es, wenn man drauf achtet, aber ist ganz gut spielbar. Rennspiele sind stark Benutzerabhängig, manche Spielen mit 20 FPS, ich fass das Spiel unter 40 FPS nicht an! Ego-Shooter sind ähnlich. Mein BF3 (System siehe Signatur) ist bei rund 20-30 FPS, leider zu wenig wie ich finde. Eine Detailreduzierung hilft nur wenig, daher bleibt es wohl dabei. Ist spielbar, aber nicht wirklich schön. Wenn du jetzt noch einen langsamen Server hast, ist die Spiellust sofort raus.


----------



## pringles (1. November 2011)

@Huntertech ich meinte mit Fp die Festplatte und nicht die Bildrate. Da wollte ich halt nur so einen Schätzwert von euch, meinetwegen sowas wie bspw. ich habe ein 750 gb Festplatte, von der Nutze ich 25gb für windows, 50 für Filme und Musik und 50 für Spiele, der Rest ist leer. Nur damit ich ungefähr abschätzen kann was ich brauche, bisher bin ich mit 120gb locker ausgekommen, aber unter xp und mit älteren Games (fast die Hälfte ist noch frei), ich weiß nicht so genau was ich alles brauche.


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Achso, sag das doch  Oder nimm gleich die gebräuchlichen Abkürungen (HDD = Hard Disk Drive = Festplatte) 

Wieviel du brauchst, musst du selbst wissen. Ich habe für meinen Teil etwa 30GB auf der SSD belegt, davon 20GB Windoof und 10GB Programme, Temporärer Quatsch, ... . Auf meiner HDD dann nochmal 50GB Spiele (BF3, LoL, MW2, SC2), etwa 10GB brauche ich für TV-Aufnahmen, die sich stapeln, bis ich sie gucke, ein paar hundert MB für Musik. Momentan liegen hier noch 200GB Sicherung von der externen Platte (zweite externe ist anders in Verwendung).


Du siehst, mich würde auch eine 250er Platte reichen (im Normalfalle), aber da sowas längst nicht Zeitgemäß ist, ist eine 500er drin und gut. Wie viel du brauchst musst du aber wie gesagt selbst wissen, manch einer lagert terabyteweise Urlaubsbilder, andere müssen erst 30 Spiele auf dem Rechner haben, bevor sie glücklich sind und wieder andere schaufeln sich mit allem zu, was sie kriegen und nicht brauchen können.

Grob als Anhaltspunkt: 20GB Windoof, 15-20GB für aktuelle und kommende Spiele (pro Spiel!) plus deine ganzen Mediadateien, dann hast du einen Richtwert.


----------



## pringles (1. November 2011)

@Huntertech Danke, genau sowas wollte ich


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Kein Ding


----------



## pringles (7. November 2011)

Und noch eine Frage meinerseits: wenn ich jetzt zu ner LAN gehe (bis jetzt habe ich immer nen läppi vom Kumpel genommen) wie transportiere ich einen Monitor? http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-173317 eigentlich wollte ich einen 27 Zöller nehmen, aber diese schicke Tasche gibt es nur bis 24 Zoll, deswegen bleiben mir 3 optionen:
1) 24er und Tasche 
2) 27er und in OVP transportieren (wie groß ist die bei iiyama?)
3) 27er und den einwickeln und in Koffer 
Oder irgendwer hat nen super Trick zum transportieren. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bedanke mich im voraus bei euch


----------



## Ashton (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Halt ihn während der Fahrt aufm Schoß fest und fahr nicht zu schnell.


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich nehm bei Lan-Partys immer meinen Samsung Syncmaster T220 (22") mit und den halte ich eigentlich immer fest (Beifahrer). Wenn mit festhalten nichts ist, kannst du ihn ja irgendwie auf der Rücksitzbank oder im Kofferraum fixieren.


----------



## sr.fusion (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Sehe ich auch so..

bei Lans immer alten Monitor nehmen, es seidenn du kannst den "guten" auf der Rückbank gut anschnallen 

Die Transportbox würde den Rahmen mit Sicherheit sprengen. 27" in OVP stell ich mir echt mächtig vor


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ja, OVP wird vermutlich nicht so gut sein. Breite dürfte die 27" nicht soo viel übersteigen, aber das ganze Paket wird irsinnig dick sein... (Ich stelle mir gerade vor, meinen 32"er transportieren zu müssen )


----------



## pringles (7. November 2011)

Ok dann wird mir 24 Zoll reichen, danke Jungs   da ich den wahrscheinlich auch mal per Bahn und möglicherweise auch mit nem Rad transportieren muss


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Na Rad würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Selbst wenn du ihn irgendwie in einen Fahrradkorb bekommst, Kratzer hast du drin und festhalten... naja, brauch man nichts zu sagen


----------



## pringles (7. November 2011)

Also das würde eher so kommen, dass ich mir den moni mit der Tasche über den rücken hänge, das ginge dann schon, aber ist eher nicht geplant, nur so für Fall der Fälle


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Ich würde aber doch sagen, dass du deinen Monitor nicht von Lan-Partys abhängig machen solltest. Mit ein wenig Handwerklichem Geschick kannst du ja z.B. aus der Originalverpackung die Schützenden Stoffe herausnehmen (im Besten Falle ist es eine Styroporform) und einfach ein passendes Behältnis suchen (bzw. basteln), wo die reinpasst -> Problem gelöst, Monitor sicher vestaut


----------



## maxscmitz (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

iwie schon lustig,ich habe so eine ähnliche (fast gleiche) zusammenstellung. 
kann ja mal jeder der möchte drüber gucken   
i5 6950 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2011)

*AW: gaming pc für 700-800€*

Naja, da gibt es zwar noch Knackpunkte (Eine CPU mit freiem Multiplikator ohne Nachrüstkühler auf einem H61-Board? ), aber ohnehin würde ich sagen, ein eigenen Thread ist besser, da kannst du dann auch mehr über dich erzählen und "störst" nicht die Beratung anderer


----------

